# HD28V Demo



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This guitar that I just recently picked up has to be one of the best sounding acoustics I've ever played. And over the past 30 years I've owned or played many great guitars.
Just a little demo I recorded as an example. It doesn't sound quite as good after the compression from uploading but it gives you an idea.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=914402&content=songinfo&songID=8391431


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice demo, it really is a nice sounding guitar. I've been very impressed with the quality and consistency of the "V" series guitars in the last few years. The HD 28V is one of my all time favorite acoustics.

When I bought my OM18V, I had the opportunity to try it head to head with a Larrivee OM50 and a Collings OM1, and it was just a touch louder and the equal of both in term of tone and build quality. I found it suprisingly open for a guitar "straight out of the box"


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

How about the OM-28V, anyone handle one lately?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Nice demo, it really is a nice sounding guitar. I've been very impressed with the quality and consistency of the "V" series guitars in the last few years. The HD 28V is one of my all time favorite acoustics.
> 
> When I bought my OM18V, I had the opportunity to try it head to head with a Larrivee OM50 and a Collings OM1, and it was just a touch louder and the equal of both in term of tone and build quality. I found it suprisingly open for a guitar "straight out of the box"


Yes thats exactly what I thought. That it was very open sounding for a brand new guitar.


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful sound,..great tune, Terry....


----------

